# Will my convict cichlids get darker?



## manitoba_guy (Jan 14, 2014)

I always see pictures of these really dark and beautiful looking convicts but mine area all much lighter. Mine are about 2-3 inches in size and still somewhat young. One of my females has just spawned fry and now she has gone very light in color, before she was dark and just had superb blue and green all over, and very bright red belly.


any thoughts?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Stress levels and water conditions effect the colors of your fish. Try changing water and maybe add more places to hide and for more fish to have their own "homes"


----------



## manitoba_guy (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've added some darker stuff to the tank. but I mean pics of full grown convicts always have black fins and everything and I'm wondering if maybe I just have poor genes in my fish lol. I got them for free so I'm not sure


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

What you are talking about is "breeding colors" a lot of fish get very vibrant in color as the spawning time nears. This what you saw in your female convict. once spawning is over they revert back to less brillant colors.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

It's my experience that cichlids get prettier with age. I should have married a cichlid!


----------



## manitoba_guy (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. I realize they will look brighter and stuff while their in breeding mode, but I was wonder about the age thing because when i see bigger convicts they always look darker, black fins and what not. 

Thanks pepe


----------

